# forcer l'ejection du lecteur ibook



## azel (30 Novembre 2006)

bonjour 

j'ai un probleme avec mon ibook : il ne demarre plus (ecran noir mais il fait du bruit comme si il marchait)...

j'ai un dvd de bloqu&#233; dans le lecteur et apres avoir lu tous les messages qui traitaient de mon probleme depuis 1 an, j'ai essay&#233; toutes les techniques sauf la plus radicale : celle des bouts de carton... en effet, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; cette methode tr&#232;s explicite et dans le doute, je prefere demander des info compl&#233;mentaires.
d'ou quelques questions :

1 : les bouts de carton sont ils a positionner en haut et en bas du dvd ou sur les cot&#233;s?
2 : quelle longueur et ou largeur doivent ils avoir? j'ai des vieilles cartes magic... cela est il satisfaisant?
3 : faut il demarrer l'ibook ou pas?

merci de m'&#233;clairer un peu sur le sujet, j'aimerais tester le boot sur le cd d'installation pour voir si ca marche 

bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous

ps : il s'agit d'un ibook g4 achet&#233; en octobre 2005 (derniere rev donc)


----------



## ficelle (30 Novembre 2006)

tu as essayé de le démarrer en le reliant à un écran externe ou à une TV avec l'adaptateur adéquate ?


----------



## azel (3 Décembre 2006)

j'ai essayé mais sans succès :/ ca ne vient pas de l'écran...


----------



## maxpower (3 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eu le meme soucis, eteind le bébé , rallume le si tu peux et ne lache plus la touche d'ejection, il va cuiner, pleurer, criller, souffrir, tu auras peut etre une petite larme en pensant mal faire, mais ne t'inquiete pas le cd va sortir même si cela prends quelques minutes.

Ne t'inquiete pas si l'ibook ne se lance pas, tant que tu n'auras pas lacher la touche il ne se lancera pas, a toi de jouer maintenant, n'hesite pas a le chambouler en appuyant sur la touche comme un bourrin.


----------



## pacis (5 Décembre 2006)

azel a dit:


> ....
> 1 : les bouts de carton sont ils a positionner en haut et en bas du dvd ou sur les cot&#233;s?
> 2 : quelle longueur et ou largeur doivent ils avoir? j'ai des vieilles cartes magic... cela est il satisfaisant?
> ....



un en haut , et un en bas, comme mentionn&#233; ici => http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=54085#54085


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2006)

Tu as aussi essaye de maintenir le bouton de la souris (ou du trackpad) enfonce pendant tout le demarrage de ta machine ?


----------



## azel (5 Décembre 2006)

je tiens a remercier les membres qui ont répondu a mon message  ca me fait plaisir 

j'ai finalement emmene mon ibook chez un centre de reparation  agréé et d'après eux (a première vue) la carte mere est morte :/

je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite des evenements 

merci encore


----------

